# My 1960 Gulf Blue Beetle Restoration Complete



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought i would get some pictures up of my 1960 Gulf blue Beetle now its just about finally finished. Lots of hours and hard work gone into this but have really enjoyed doing it.

He is a matching numbers car still on the original 40hp engine and has had only 4 owners from new (2 from the same family) when i got him they had owned him since 1970 and he was then passed down to her son some 25 years later. He has covered just 56000 miles from new.

Me and my wife named him 'Angus' as he came from Scotland and up until he was purchased by me he had never left there!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

That's better than new, very nice indeed.:argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Arwel (Nov 22, 2016)

That is very impressive, love it.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Wow that looks really good, credit to you keeping it in that condition.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Very very nice mate looks a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## ziggy72 (Oct 27, 2016)

Wow looks fantastic. Nice to see classics brought back to their former glory instead of 3 day old cars that have been detailed and look new anyway. :thumb:


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumb: Beautiful!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Superb work


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Not usually a bug type of guy, but that is a credit to you amazing work!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Quite simply outstanding finish on that how did you get the engine block and the Aluminium looking so good?
so what's it worth know and how easy was it to get all that glorious trim and fantastic finish on paint?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

epic amazing


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Smashin' :thumb:

Totally stock looking but wacked with the lowering stick - I approve!

What's the gizmo on the front screen above the tax disc?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing!!

Cooks


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Superb


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

WTF .. that's the original engine? No spare parts?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Stunning ... just sold a 59 matching no's not a patch on yours !!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Quite simply outstanding finish on that how did you get the engine block and the Aluminium looking so good?
> so what's it worth know and how easy was it to get all that glorious trim and fantastic finish on paint?


Thanks man, the engine block etc I painted with a paint from a company called eastwoods alumablast, as long as you apply it in thin coats it gives the look of raw aluminium.

The trim was easy to get as they remake it all, trouble is there is a lot of crap reproduction parts. Most of my bits came from California where the quality is much much better.

The paintwork I cant take credit for, it went to a company in Manchester who are really good and well known for doing cars in the Rs scene. After painting they wet sanded the car several times to remove the orange peel. I then refined it further once the car was back with me.

Surprisingly the car needed very little welding and is all steel and original panels etc. Quite a rarity for a Beetle as they rust EVERYWHERE but then it is nearly 58 years old.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Forsh said:


> Smashin' :thumb:
> 
> Totally stock looking but wacked with the lowering stick - I approve!
> 
> What's the gizmo on the front screen above the tax disc?


Thanks fellow beetle owner hehe :thumb: I put a modern stereo in him, hidden in the glovebox etc so non of it is seen. That's the dab antenna in the windscreen.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

voon said:


> WTF .. that's the original engine? No spare parts?


Yeah all original, had a refresh when I restored it over the winter and had the wrong carb on. Fitted as many Oe new parts back on but lots of them including the starter motor are original.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Stunning work there bud from a fellow VW owner.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

Absolutely Stunning. Will sound strange to those who haven't had 1 but I can smell mine if I think about it. Mine was a Big Bug, I sold it with Rolls Royce Tyre's on. Great Times But growing family & all that. again I say your CAR IS STUNNING


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow. Love it. :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## robbo777 (Jul 31, 2013)

That is lovely, have you any underbody pictures ?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely amazing build mate, it ends up taking over your life so well done on an incredible job.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Perfection, enough said.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Thanks fellow beetle owner hehe


Unlike yours mine's a wrong-un!





JAISCOSSIE said:


> I put a modern stereo in him,


Me too!



Have you got a build thread anywhere? I'd love to have a read


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I admire the effort and commitment the OP has put into this little Beetle I thinks it's the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## chubba (May 18, 2008)

Having owned many Beetles in the past and attended lots of shows got to say that is stunning.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

A car museum would love that:argie: absolutely beautiful bud and a real classic that looks brand spanking new:thumb:


----------



## Daytonamc (May 17, 2011)

What a lovely car, well done. 

I would love to see more of that garage though.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! nice pictures too, a real credit that is!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the wonderful comments guys, am always doing bits and pieces to him and tinkering. I didn’t do a resto thread but have lots of pictures of the various stages on my camera, must get them uploaded.


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Awesome job mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG, having been into VW for 30 plus years that has to be the best I have seen... OMG, I hope the insurance reflects the absolute OCD quality you have put in..

Take a bow and another bow, and keep repeating !


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Can only echo everybody else's comments.... stunning!! Well done 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

JAISCOSSIE said:


> Yeah all original, had a refresh when I restored it over the winter and had the wrong carb on. Fitted as many Oe new parts back on but lots of them including the starter motor are original.


Ha. Any way, it's amazing. That car looks unused, out of a cryochamber ... brandnew.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hats of to you an amazing job done it looks superb.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks beautiful. It would be great to see some pictures of the work in progress.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Simply stunning.


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

Lovely car


----------



## VOYAGERXP (May 21, 2011)

very impressive


----------



## Little bob (Sep 24, 2010)

That's incredible.

Amazing work - well done Sir.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow, I take my hat off to you for all the work.


----------



## nickbow (Jul 17, 2015)

Just wow!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Jeepers, just superb 😍


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice. Cracking example.


----------



## Skilzo (Jan 7, 2013)

That right there is one lovely car simply awesome!


----------



## skodadriver (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow,gobsmacked.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top job looks amazing


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow that's just stuning fair play


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you :thumb: Hes tucked up for winter now in the warm. Will get some more pictures up soon, need to transfer them all over after the Photobucket saga!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats amazing!!!

Such a credit to you!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

After lots of searching for month and months I came accross a nos Hazet tool kit for the spare wheel, have always wanted one of these and I'm so pleased, it came all the way from California.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Stunning doesn't even come close, it's easy to see that your passion in this project is huge. 
Brilliant and thanks for sharing. I will follow this carefully, I had a 1967 1500 beetle in 1979 that sadly was scrapped because of rust, if only I knew then what I know now.


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I thought i was anal about attention to detail. But you've embarrassed me on a whole new level. Forget being the best Beetle resto ever seen - this must rival just about anything !

I cannot imagine the amount of hours, hard work, prep, research etc that must have gone into this project.


The one surprise in all of this is the lack of 'before' pictures ?

Either way - a credit to you Sir.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Fantastic job. Very well done. I used to work for a VW/Porsche dealership in the early 1970s (Partsman). It was a great job and we had many 1960s Beetles come through the workshop. This brings back lots of good memories.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wow wow wow! Be proud as this is just amazing! Have the original owners son seen it?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Perfect execution of a class restoration, love it!


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the amazing comments guys, it means alot after the 100s of hours ive put in, will get some before and during pictures up to soon so you can see the full extent, 

I havnt shown the previous owner, infact i only managed a couple of shows last year at which it got such a good reception. Will try and get a bit more use this year and hopefully continue to improve it as much as possible.


----------



## Imran_akn (Oct 9, 2009)

I take my hat of to you sir.


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Imran_akn said:


> I take my hat of to you sir.


Thanks mate, pulled him out of the garage the other day for the first time this year :thumb:


----------



## JAISCOSSIE (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a few from the other day


----------

